# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Denkadiol

## ajfina

Wazup guys . was trying to find some info on this , sa far i only heard that it helps to clean receptors good for like long cycles , would loike to know if some one actually used it ?
BTW i found this info
Common Uses Methandriol Dipropionate is an injectable form of Methandriol and the effects have a longer duration. It is highly anabolic and androgenic and is good for build-up of strength and mass. Literature sites it as being somewhere between the Testosterones and Deca . The advantage is that it will not lead to as much water retention as the testosterones and would be similar to Deca in this regard. The main effect that Methandriol has and that is of most interest to athletes is it?s ?receptor sensitising? effects. Taken in combination it enhances the effects of the other steroids by sensitising the receptors in the muscle cell allowing more molecules to bind. This effect is especially handy for people who have been on long steroid cycles and is experiencing typical plateaus with steroids that worked well before. At the same time it is rumoured to be very effective when used with Anaplex, there are countless ways that Methandriol can be useful as you can imagine.

Side Effects Typical side effects are similar to the Testosterones and the compound aromatizes only slightly so sensitive individuals may consider using Nolvadex .

----------


## Seajackal

Man are you gonna use Mexican gear this time?  :LOL:

----------


## ajfina

LOL i knew u were going to say that LOL
bro a long time a go i was reading about Methandriol Dipropionate and kinda like cought my attention , one of the few very few that makes Methandriol Dipropionate is denkal  :Frown:  
but i found some info also in BOS 
Denkal Mexicana a branch from Sydney firm Troy Laboratories was forced to stop import of Australian steroids in the year 2000. Methandriol (Brand Names Denkadiol 
Methanasus ) was no longer available. Nor the pre-mixed/ Prestacked tremendously popular Australian roids like : Protabol Superbolin Tribolin75 Drive Spectriol Nandrabolin 
I've posted and mentioned generic made copies from Spectriol-Drive and Libriol . 
Now Generic Supplements has decided to make in addition to their Overdrive a 100 mg/ml 10 ml vial Methandriol Dipropionate
so i don't know what to think now about this "denkadiol"

----------


## Seajackal

You better wait and try the GS cuz Mexican gear sux like spicy tacos in the ass.

----------

